# Craigtoun hospital, Feb 2008



## Alir147 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Not usually a fan of posting for the sake of it - but felt this one was needed as this unique and very special site is now "on it's way out" *

After a 6am start in the snow and ice from Aberdeen, 1 flash of a speed camera and 4 times round the same roundabout (at the same time  ) we made it down to this place! It's a fantastic hospital, and despite being stripped of almost all it's original equipment and "stuff", the "interior design" makes up for it! 

Originally, it was the mansion house of some lucky bugger and at the time was known as "Mount mellvile". It then must of got acuqired by the NHS and made in to a hospital. By the time it shut its doors 15 years a go, it was a maternity hospital!

visited with Gorecki and Dazzababes (off of 28DL) - two top quality people!! 

The pictures - no captions as most are self explanatory!


----------



## Shepy (Apr 30, 2008)

Quick Q Ali, was this before or after the change of security signs?

And how nice is an explore with heating and lighting? lol. After you have done this place you are spoiled!

~Shepy


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 30, 2008)

Shepy said:


> Quick Q Ali, was this before or after the change of security signs?
> 
> And how nice is an explore with heating and lighting? lol. After you have done this place you are spoiled!
> 
> ~Shepy



this was before the signs! don't know of the situation after they went up! Just thought it'd be important to get some photos up here before it goes completely! 

I know it's great!  Sitting on the stairs with all that round you AND the heating on is ace! It feels wierd going in to the really shabby extension where there's no heating and lights, as you almost expect that there should be!


----------



## Shepy (Apr 30, 2008)

Alir147 said:


> this was before the signs! don't know of the situation after they went up! Just thought it'd be important to get some photos up here before it goes completely!
> 
> I know it's great!  Sitting on the stairs with all that round you AND the heating on is ace! It feels wierd going in to the really shabby extension where there's no heating and lights, as you almost expect that there should be!



I agree, nice that it has been captured in plenty of pics before it gets locked down totally or converted.

A few of mine from about the same time, though obviously a separate trip.



















































(Sorry i dont have these in an unedited format any more, just the HDR's above)

~Shepy


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 30, 2008)

Those are well ace! First time i've see any craigtoun ones in HDR too - they look well good. I ESPECIALLY like your one from the very bottom of the main stairs... wow!

Looks like you used the same entry point we did! 

Good stuff shepy!


----------



## Neosea (Apr 30, 2008)

That's one classy hospital, thanks for the pic's


----------



## Shepy (Apr 30, 2008)

I tend to do most things in HDR now tbh.

The rest of the set is here if you want a look.

~Shepy


----------



## Bogol (Apr 30, 2008)

I know that HDR is not liked by everyone but hey these are very impressive, love them all and would be more than happy to have them in frames all the way up my stairs.


----------



## spacepunk (May 1, 2008)

Great in HDR.
Went there a while back but it does seem to be closed to us now.


----------



## BrickMan (May 2, 2008)

shame its been locked down, but good aswell, knowing any untoward harm will be averted.

sorry to see it get convereted by means of it having its little charms taken out, but i think they will be fairly sympathetic overall on the remodel/rebuild 

Great piccies mr.Shepy, those hdr's are just plain DIRTY


----------



## tangfu_jim (Jun 29, 2009)

I was born at Craigtoun in 1952 and thanks for the shots as i was told about the place but never able to visit as I live in Australia


----------



## foz101 (Jun 29, 2009)

Development into a luxury hotel/spa well underway AFAIK.


----------

